# Gyno surgery 19/06/13 Belgium



## RichieG87

Hey guys,

I have just got back from Belgium, i had my bitch tits (gyno) removed THANK ****!! Total cost was £2500. £1950 for the op £50 compression vest, 3 nights hotel, taxi transfer to and from airport, flights and my food whilst there £500. I have photos and more info if people want it so comment below and i will do my best to help.


----------



## Guest

Would be great to see before and after pics when recovered mate.


----------



## RichieG87

These were taken the night before in the hotel. They looked alot worse than that in person. When my nipples were hard like the left side you would find it hard to tell but when soft i had big puffy nipps like the right and when i bent over they would sag and hang down.


----------



## BigTrev

Did you not find a lot of tits in Belgium,,,

Hey im joking pal,,,good to see you got sorted out pal im sure you feel a lot better

Just don't be on here telling us about your next cycle soon,,,,,,as you know now aas and Ai work good together


----------



## RichieG87

This was took about 6.00 p.m the day of the op. Op was at 8.30 a.m i was out and walking around 12.30. That red on my chest is the antiseptic stuff they used to clean me up and that cool lookin bra is the compression vest ive got to wear DAY AND NIGHT FFS for 5days.


----------



## RichieG87

Lol, yes i know. I get prolonged gyno or i did. I finished a course and had to go away for a while and where i was i could not get any ai and the gyno got me within 4months after that course.


----------



## BigTrev

This is a good thread for peeps on aas saying,,,,hey I don't need an Ai or serms ,,,wake up you dicks

e2 levels on a male can go big even without aas so use your heads and buy meds to


----------



## RichieG87

This was took today about 2hrs ago after my first clean op was on the 19th. Was told to wait 3 days before cleaning it and re dressing but all the dressings was falling off so i re did it.


----------



## fletcher1

hi mate would love to get some before and after pics when your all recovered, mine are limilar when warm and been thinking of getting it done for quite a while


----------



## RichieG87

No problem. I would defo recommend where i went. I had a quote here in the UK at a company called Transform an they wanted £5500!!! And you will struggle to get it on the NHS and if you do they will chop you up. The surgeon i used specializes in gyno so he is well experienced and knows what hes doing. I will take some more pics in the coming days an post them up. Any other questions let me know.


----------



## xpower

RichieG87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just got back from Belgium, i had my bitch tits (gyno) removed THANK ****!! Total cost was £2500. £1950 for the op £50 compression vest, 3 nights hotel, taxi transfer to and from airport, flights and my food whilst there £500. I have photos and more info if people want it so comment below and i will do my best to help.


 all the info you have would be great for many ppl.

Also any before & afters now & when healed


----------



## RichieG87

Hey Xpower,

Just scroll up mate, there is some post and pre op pics ive just put on.


----------



## xpower

RichieG87 said:


> Hey Xpower,
> 
> Just scroll up mate, there is some post and pre op pics ive just put on.


Nice one mate

missed those @ first.

How long does the compression vest stay on?

How long before you can train?


----------



## RichieG87

Ok, so my gyno really wasn't that bad. Both lumps was about the size of a 2p coin and maybe 3 x 2p coins thick/deep. The Dr said i have to wear the vest for 5 day/night so i got 2 left. He said i could start back training in a few week. He took both glands out but i didn't need lipo or drains. If in the next 2 yrs i run another course and for the little chance that it is they come back he will redo the op for £500.


----------



## xpower

RichieG87 said:


> Ok, so my gyno really wasn't that bad. Both lumps was about the size of a 2p coin and maybe 3 x 2p coins thick/deep. The Dr said i have to wear the vest for 5 day/night so i got 2 left. He said i could start back training in a few week. He took both glands out but i didn't need lipo or drains. If in the next 2 yrs i run another course and for the little chance that it is they come back he will redo the op for £500.


 with most of the gland removed the chances are reduced greatly


----------



## RichieG87

All the gland was removed but he had to leave some of the hard fatty tissue in so my nipps didn't concave. But i have researched alot about running cycles after surgery and some people experience the tissue developing again and knowing my luck i will be one of those people.


----------



## xpower

RichieG87 said:


> All the gland was removed but he had to leave some of the hard fatty tissue in so my nipps didn't concave. But i have researched alot about running cycles after surgery and some people experience the tissue developing again and knowing my luck i will be one of those people.


 just need to take the right precautions mate.

ya know ya prone so keep E2 @ bay


----------



## RichieG87

Yes defo mate. The tricky thing for me is i get prolonged gyno so i got the itchy and inflamed nipples about 4 month after a course.


----------



## xpower

Best keep some nolva or Raloxifene on hand


----------



## Geonix

Fair play but I would honestly have said you could have smashed that off in letrozole no problem lol, judging by picture. (If pharma letro)


----------



## ashmo

Having issues seeing the after pics mate, where did you get it done?


----------



## SwAn1

When I had it done they never gave me a compression vest, I was under the impression it was only needed when sucking fat out it just seems you had a solid lump removed. Anyway they cut a good few mm off of my pec, muscle wise so my pec looks funny. Gyno or funny looking pec, your choice lol


----------



## RichieG87

Ok guys 3 days post op. Still some swelling to go down and some nasty looking bruising from the compression vest, apologies for the 3 photo Instagram shot. Any questions guys don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ashmo

Did you have any drains?

Did you stay in the clinic overnight after the OP?

How long after the anaesthetic were you fully awake?

Any pain?

Happy with the results?

Who was the surgeon?

Cheers


----------



## RichieG87

Tried the letro mate, tissue was too ****in solid...


----------



## RichieG87

No drains needed for me mate im not sure why. I was in the clinic at 8.30 am and out of there and walking for 13.00. They used a very light anesthetic i was up and walking out of there within 30mins. Pain was a little hardcore the first night but only from the ****in compression vest pressing on my tits!! Results so far im very pleased with, the stitching looks small and neat, still some swelling but im only 3 days post op. The surgeon was Dr Oeldbrant and it was at the Singleberg clinic in Belgium.


----------



## ashmo

RichieG87 said:


> No drains needed for me mate im not sure why. I was in the clinic at 8.30 am and out of there and walking for 13.00. They used a very light anesthetic i was up and walking out of there within 30mins. Pain was a little hardcore the night before but only from the ****in compression vest pressing on my tits!! Results so far im very pleased with, the stitching looks small and neat, still some swelling but im only 3 days post op. The surgeon was Dr Oeldbrant and it was at the Singleberg clinic in Belgium.


Ye just checked them out, got mine booked next month in Poland, sounds good so far mate, when do you feel you'll be back in the gym?


----------



## RichieG87

He said the compression vest was for the swelling and to keep all the chest nice and tight for a better after look. I only have to wear it for 5 days so i got 2 left. In some cases people have to wear it up to 4 weeks depending on how much tissue was removed. Yeah i just had the glands removed, no lipo needed. Why the cut muscle tissue? Where did you get it done?


----------



## RichieG87

Medimel?? I was gonna go there but Belgium seemed more upmarket and was only an extra few hundred. My total for everything was £2500. He said i can start training again in 2weeks but i will be in as soon as i don't feel tight around the nips to hit the weights. I will be in next week doing some light cardio.


----------



## RichieG87

Arimadex mate and a truck load of it..


----------



## ashmo

RichieG87 said:


> Medimel?? I was gonna go there but Belgium seemed more upmarket and was only an extra few hundred. My total for everything was £2500. He said i can start training again in 2weeks but i will be in as soon as i don't feel tight around the nips to hit the weights. I will be in next week doing some light cardio.


No Professional Beauty Poland.


----------



## RichieG87

Cool mate. Get some pre and post photos up. I hope all goes well.

How did you find and choose that clinic?

Whats the prices like?

SPILL THE BEANZ ; )


----------



## ashmo

RichieG87 said:


> Cool mate. Get some pre and post photos up. I hope all goes well.
> 
> How did you find and choose that clinic?
> 
> Whats the prices like?
> 
> SPILL THE BEANZ ; )


Google haha but from the reviews on whatclinic, youtube, facebook and the web I could not refuse.

I wanted an actual cosmetic surgeon not just a general surgeon & who is registered in the UK + there are some good benefits with this clinic, the accommodation is run by them and is just across the road, 5 minutes from the airport cost for everything is around £1800 and that's for me and my missus, did you go with anyone? Did you have any pre-blood tests?


----------



## RichieG87

Thats a cracking price. And yes getting a cosmetic/plastic surgeon to do the work is by far the best option and a big bonus if they specialize in gyno, thats why i choose Belgium. I went on my own, its only a small procedure depending on how big the lumps are so i was done and out of the clinic in a few hour. I could have gone home the same day but my flight, hotel and taxi was already booked for the following day. I had no blood tests but i do know some clinics take bloods i think the night before. How big are yours? Photos? Dont worry about a thing the worse part is the compression vest pushing on your tits after and the constant changing of the dressings with the adhesive from the plaster tearing up the skin!!! Ive been to the gym this morning and done some slow walking on the treadmill but maxed out the incline an i felt ok, today is 4 days post op. I will prob try some light weights next week.


----------



## WhizzKid

@RichieG87 Anymore updates mate? I would like to go and have my lumps removed which are similar to yours. Biggest worry is developing scar tissue and making it look even worse.


----------



## WhizzKid

@RichieG87 Sorry mate also another question. Any chance you can upload close up pics of the excision? Reason I ask is that the UK surgeons seem to make a really small excision yet medimel in poland seem to make a more larger cut. Im going to follow your thread closely to hopefully make up my mind between medimel or where you have gone.


----------



## johnnya

Good to see you got sorted mate and I'm glad you posted this , it's made my mind up for me and I'll be staying natty even if it means I'll only be slightly bigger than the average Joe


----------



## ashmo

Yes mate another update with pics would be appreciated cheers.


----------



## RichieG87

Sorry about the late reply ive been working away all week. If you use an experienced gyno plastic surgeon i can guarantee minimal if any scar tissue. The surgeon will make a cut big enough to get the lumps out so the bigger your lumps the bigger your cut will be. For my man humps he cut half my nipple around the bottom but he mad the cut actually on my nipple so when its fully healed there's no way you will see the cut.





Im really happy with the stitch work.


----------



## RichieG87

Hey each to there own bro, if your happy that's all that matters. Keep lifting, stay healthy..


----------



## WhizzKid

Thanks for uploading them mate. I cant really see how long they are to be honest. Any chance you can keep us updated, I am really tempted by your surgeon over poland.



RichieG87 said:


> Sorry about the late reply ive been working away all week. If you use an experienced gyno plastic surgeon i can guarantee minimal if any scar tissue. The surgeon will make a cut big enough to get the lumps out so the bigger your lumps the bigger your cut will be. For my man humps he cut half my nipple around the bottom but he mad the cut actually on my nipple so when its fully healed there's no way you will see the cut.
> 
> View attachment 127806
> 
> 
> View attachment 127807
> 
> 
> Im really happy with the stitch work.


----------



## ashmo

Looks very good mate getting my OP in 2 weeks.


----------



## RichieG87

Great news and good look bro. Hope all goes well. Get some before and after pics put up. I found it hard to find any info on this from people who had actually got it done and i know there will be people out there in the same situation..


----------



## RichieG87

Yes no problem. Honestly, i would highly recommend my surgeon. He was a little more expensive than Medimel but for the results ive got i am more than happy with paying an extra few £100.. If you want contact details of the surgeon, hotel i used, taxi service let me know. Saves you ****ing around and organising it all..


----------



## RichieG87

One thing i forgot to mention is i have minimal if not ****ing ZERO sensation in my nipps :crying:


----------



## WhizzKid

RichieG87 said:


> One thing i forgot to mention is i have minimal if not ****ing ZERO sensation in my nipps :crying:


I would not worry mate, read about alot of people over on gynecomastia dot org that they lost sensation and it came back after a few months. Biggest worry for me would be internal scar tissue developing and taking the same shape as the gyno gland that was removed.


----------



## RichieG87

Yea i hope so, im only 16 days post op. Going back to what i said before about the scar tissue just try an get a well experienced in gyno plastic surgeon and you will be fine.


----------



## WhizzKid

RichieG87 said:


> Yea i hope so, im only 16 days post op. Going back to what i said before about the scar tissue just try an get a well experienced in gyno plastic surgeon and you will be fine.


Yeah I really hope that but whats putting me off poland is the size of the incision.

For example look at the size of this incision, the guys gland did not look that big to be honest:










and then a UK plastic surgeon has the smallest of incision on this guy:










This is what really confuses me as surely the larger incision will leave more internal scar tissue which worries the **** out of me. In comparison how long is your incision? I couldnt really see it in the close up pics mate


----------



## ashmo

To me the right side seems like it will heal good but the left looks like it was ripped a bit, check out some of the videos on youtube some skinny guys on there which look like they have nothing but what they take out is masive.


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> To me the right side seems like it will heal good but the left looks like it was ripped a bit, check out some of the videos on youtube some skinny guys on there which look like they have nothing but what they take out is masive.


Where you having your op mate?


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Where you having your op mate?


Professional Beauty Poland mate


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Professional Beauty Poland mate


Any chance you could let us know how you get along? Read a review of him on gynecomastia.org and the results look spot on mate! I am slowly starting to think that Dr O from medimel in Poland is using dated methods but I could be wrong! and @Growing Lad has put me off a little with his internal scar tissue build up.


----------



## Growing Lad

I would not reccomend medimel. 3montha post op chest looks exactly the same as before. Gyno replaced with solid scar tissue, will have revision surgery I think early next year


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Any chance you could let us know how you get along? Read a review of him on gynecomastia.org and the results look spot on mate! I am slowly starting to think that Dr O from medimel in Poland is using dated methods but I could be wrong! and @Growing Lad has put me off a little with his internal scar tissue build up.


Yes I'll be posting a topic with everything 2 weeks or so still to go.


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Yes I'll be posting a topic with everything 2 weeks or so still to go.


Just sent them an email. Bit of a bland reply to be honest seeing as I asked a few questions. Maybe they are just busy?

''Hello Adam normally cuts around the nipple, when it heels you can hardly see anything at all. Don't worry the scaring is very slight.

He has done this procedure many times maybe because we are one of the cheapest on the internet.

kind Regards

Bridget''

Sorry to hijack your thread @RichieG87

@Growing Lad, **** mate sorry to hear this. Hope your OK and keep going pal you will be sorted soon enough. Think I will happily say that's Medimel struck off my list! Karadis looks the best option but hes £4400! You going back to medimel for revision?


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Just sent them an email. Bit of a bland reply to be honest seeing as I asked a few questions. Maybe they are just busy?
> 
> ''Hello Adam normally cuts around the nipple, when it heels you can hardly see anything at all. Don't worry the scaring is very slight.
> 
> He has done this procedure many times maybe because we are one of the cheapest on the internet.
> 
> kind Regards
> 
> Bridget''
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread @RichieG87
> 
> @Growing Lad, **** mate sorry to hear this. Hope your OK and keep going pal you will be sorted soon enough. Think I will happily say that's Medimel struck off my list! Karadis looks the best option but hes £4400! You going back to medimel for revision?


Yes there emails can be just a simple answer but the people who do the emails are not doctors at the end of the day just receptionists ha I've exchanged over a 100 emails between them and myself and every question I've asked has been answered within a day or so I don't think they are the cheapest seen 1 or 2 a tad bit lower but the price should not be one of the main reasons for choosing who to go with, I think from what I remember they said he does 2-3 gyno surgery's a week and thats on top of everything else he does and thats quite a list.


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Yes there emails can be just a simple answer but the people who do the emails are not doctors at the end of the day just receptionists ha I've exchanged over a 100 emails between them and myself and every question I've asked has been answered within a day or so I don't think they are the cheapest seen 1 or 2 a tad bit lower but the price should not be one of the main reasons for choosing who to go with, I think from what I remember they said he does 2-3 gyno surgery's a week and thats on top of everything else he does and thats quite a list.


Yeah I replied back saying that it isnt the cost thats a worry at the moment its how the operation is performed as in technique used. I emailed again asking them to let me know. Have they told you any of this info?


----------



## ashmo

WhizzKid said:


> Yeah I replied back saying that it isnt the cost thats a worry at the moment its how the operation is performed as in technique used. I emailed again asking them to let me know. Have they told you any of this info?


Not directly as they can't really tell until your there with the surgeon everyone will be slightly different but what the norm is a small puncture is made between your nipple and shoulder fat sucked out then small cut around the base of the nipple then the gland is removed.

If you do a search on Google I do remember one guy saying he used some spider type lipo method on his chest to make it look amazing and even.

Add him on FB you can look at some of his other cosmetic surgery's pictures posted by clients he does like eye bag removal and you can't even see where he cut! Some amazing stuff.


----------



## tomcatt

ashmo said:


> Not directly as they can't really tell until your there with the surgeon everyone will be slightly different but what the norm is a small puncture is made between your nipple and shoulder fat sucked out then small cut around the base of the nipple then the gland is removed.
> 
> If you do a search on Google I do remember one guy saying he used some spider type lipo method on his chest to make it look amazing and even.
> 
> Add him on FB you can look at some of his other cosmetic surgery's pictures posted by clients he does like eye bag removal and you can't even see where he cut! Some amazing stuff.


is this just a 1 off payment yes? no installments etc? and how long did you have to wait for your appointment?


----------



## WhizzKid

@RichieG87 been a bit quiet mate, hope your still healing up good!


----------



## RichieG87

Looks like hes had lipo too. The first pic they do look abit messy but thats prob been took the same day of the op or the day after so it will look that way but the bottom pic to me looks perfect. My nipps are really small im talking the size of a 1p so my cuts are small.


----------



## RichieG87

No its cool guys people need as much info on this as poss..


----------



## RichieG87

Sorry mate been working away again all week only just got home. Check out the pics, took them about 10mins ago after a shower. So this will make me i think about 3 weeks post op?? or 4.









Appologies for the **** picture quality, front cam on the iphone!!


----------



## RichieG87

Been training hard and solid the last few weeks with no problems. I think its healing up perfect nobody can tell ive had the op unless i point the already tiny scars out which im sure will fade even more. But i still cant feel my nipps!! That ****in sucks..


----------



## ashmo

Looking very good mate!!!


----------



## WhizzKid

ashmo said:


> Looking very good mate!!!


 @RichieG87 mate that surgery looks spot on! Cant tell anything to be honest. Can you give us details of your surgeon/website?


----------



## ashmo

How long after your OP were you back in the gym?


----------



## RichieG87

Cheers mate. I had the op on i think Thursday an i was back training the following Monday but really really light but i missed out any exercise that would stretch my chest. The only problem is the compression vest, its hard to do anything when your wearing it..


----------



## RichieG87

Thanks, im really happy with it. To me hes done a perfect job and i wasn't expecting it to look as good. http://www.singelbergclinic.co.uk/

Dr. Oelbrandt

Dr Oelbrandt is a fully registered/licensed plastic surgeon both in the UK and Belgium. He attends international meetings on a regular base and is open to new techniques. He also published scientific articles in the field of plastic and reconstructive surgery. He had a 7-year training as a registrar/fellow in general and plastic surgery.

Just a copy of his info crap from the website. All details are on there. I wouldn't go anywhere else for this op £1950 is a bargain for the look i got.


----------



## tomcatt

RichieG87 said:


> Thanks, im really happy with it. To me hes done a perfect job and i wasn't expecting it to look as good. http://www.singelbergclinic.co.uk/
> 
> Dr. Oelbrandt
> 
> Dr Oelbrandt is a fully registered/licensed plastic surgeon both in the UK and Belgium. He attends international meetings on a regular base and is open to new techniques. He also published scientific articles in the field of plastic and reconstructive surgery. He had a 7-year training as a registrar/fellow in general and plastic surgery.
> 
> Just a copy of his info crap from the website. All details are on there. I wouldn't go anywhere else for this op £1950 is a bargain for the look i got.


Yes nate it looks spot on, if i had the money i would book now. Thats the only issue i have at the min


----------



## RichieG87

Check this out, my surgeon sent me the photo he took of the tissue he removed..


----------



## ashmo

Amazing mate always way more then you expect.


----------



## WhizzKid

RichieG87 said:


> Check this out, my surgeon sent me the photo he took of the tissue he removed..
> 
> View attachment 128930


Jesus mate, its hard to think thats actually inside you isnt it! How your still healing up well


----------



## Kaiz

500 on food!!!!! thats a lot mate


----------



## jonesy94

Bet your made up mate, I have been referred by my GP to the nhs for next Thursday, fingers crossed they get me in for an opp!


----------



## RichieG87

****ing insane, its weird to see it..


----------



## RichieG87

Hahaha yea feels weird looking at it tbh.. Healing up is going great the surgeons told me to start massaging around the nipple and to use vitamin e cream to give it a finer finish.


----------



## RichieG87

Noooooo, 1950 op 50 comp vest 150 taxis 150 hotel and about 200 for food. But over there its mega expensive an the portions are tiny!!!


----------



## RichieG87

Yea really pleased with the results so far. If you can try to avoid the nhs. One of the lads who comes in the gym had it done on the nhs an they made a right mess of his nipps they didn't cut on the nipple they cut under and the scar is huge. And he said the surgeon had to re cut the nipps because the original surgeon was a ****ing trainee !!!! Sorry for the **** advice but you need to know mate.


----------



## WhizzKid

RichieG87 said:


> Yea really pleased with the results so far. If you can try to avoid the nhs. One of the lads who comes in the gym had it done on the nhs an they made a right mess of his nipps they didn't cut on the nipple they cut under and the scar is huge. And he said the surgeon had to re cut the nipps because the original surgeon was a ****ing trainee !!!! Sorry for the **** advice but you need to know mate.


Any updates mate?


----------



## Pmtray

Hi, glad everything went well for you.. I emailed singleberg clinic last night when i read this thread, did it take long for them to get back to you!? (I'm impatient)  I only have gyno on one side of my chest, anyone know if this is common..!? Do you think it would be cheaper


----------



## hallieberry1

Hello mate i vahe had my consulatation and have got a date just waiting on replying and making payment,was stuck on finding information on the chap as most his reviews were on his own website and most were unbelievable as most the writing looked to have been wrote by same person.Im just wondering how bad your gyno was and was it lipo and incision you had?also if you have any pre op pictures so can see how much work he has done?this would be greatly appreciated cheerz


----------



## ashmo

hallieberry1 said:


> Hello mate i vahe had my consulatation and have got a date just waiting on replying and making payment,was stuck on finding information on the chap as most his reviews were on his own website and most were unbelievable as most the writing looked to have been wrote by same person.Im just wondering how bad your gyno was and was it lipo and incision you had?also if you have any pre op pictures so can see how much work he has done?this would be greatly appreciated cheerz


If you can't find any reviews why would you still go with them?

Check my topic out mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html


----------



## strivingtobebig

i had gyno surgery in poland and the op was successful. I only have tiny scars now. if u have any qts pm me


----------



## dreco

Great results mate! I've always had puffy nips when warm, I'm cutting now so after the cut will see if they're still there. If they are then I'm going to Belgium!


----------



## J W

Can i just confirm what Gyno actually is - Is a puffy nipple considered as Gyno? - i'm really confused as some people have had lipo and that has cured their gyno. I just have puffy nipples but the rest of my chest is fine.

Also - Is there anything you can take 2 years on to help reduce the puffy nipples or does it not work like that?

Sorry if i am covering old ground.


----------



## Bensif

J W said:


> Can i just confirm what Gyno actually is - Is a puffy nipple considered as Gyno? - i'm really confused as some people have had lipo and that has cured their gyno. I just have puffy nipples but the rest of my chest is fine.
> 
> Also - Is there anything you can take 2 years on to help reduce the puffy nipples or does it not work like that?
> 
> Sorry if i am covering old ground.


Puffy nipple can be pseudo-gyno but it is still gyno. It entirely depends on the cause of the puffiness. If it's fat, no. If it's water / oestrogen or even lactic fluid then yes.


----------



## J W

Bensif said:


> Puffy nipple can be pseudo-gyno but it is still gyno. It entirely depends on the cause of the puffiness. If it's fat, no. If it's water / oestrogen or even lactic fluid then yes.


Thank you for your help! is there any way to tell if it is fat or water, oestrogen etc?...

If it is the latter then what can i take - i have been to the doctors but they seem very reluctant to help me!


----------



## Bensif

J W said:


> Thank you for your help! is there any way to tell if it is fat or water, oestrogen etc?...
> 
> If it is the latter then what can i take - i have been to the doctors but they seem very reluctant to help me!


Really you need blood tests to determine hormone levels. If your testestrogen ratio is off or your E2 is sky high then that's your issue. If it all looks normal then its either fat or you have previously had a hormonal imbalance.

Tamoxifen @ 20mg per day for 6 months will reduce a lump if there is one and should also reduce puffiness if it is from bound oestrogen, but it takes time. I wouldn't starting playing around with AIs or SERMS until you have had blood work done to be sure.


----------



## J W

Bensif said:


> Really you need blood tests to determine hormone levels. If your testestrogen ratio is off or your E2 is sky high then that's your issue. If it all looks normal then its either fat or you have previously had a hormonal imbalance.
> 
> Tamoxifen @ 20mg per day for 6 months will reduce a lump if there is one and should also reduce puffiness if it is from bound oestrogen, but it takes time. I wouldn't starting playing around with AIs or SERMS until you have had blood work done to be sure.


Thanks! can i just request a blood test from a doctor? - What if he/she says i don't need one. I know it's not really me being ill so they always seem less interested


----------



## Bensif

J W said:


> Thanks! can i just request a blood test from a doctor? - What if he/she says i don't need one. I know it's not really me being ill so they always seem less interested


You can request a full hormone panel - female hormone panel. It is your right to do so.


----------



## J W

Bensif said:


> You can request a full hormone panel - female hormone panel. It is your right to do so.


Ok cool, ill book myself in then and see if i can get it sorted! ill post my results if i can. cheers mate :tongue:


----------



## Dan94

Great thread @RichieG87 :beer:

Debating whether to go Belgium over Poland now.


----------

